# Kindle reader and Sudoku.. now what



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got a Sudoku app I really enjoy and of course the Kindle app but I know there's more out there. I've played Angry Birds some and it doesn't really do all that much for me. What else should I be looking at?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Are you just looking for game apps? Or just in general. I like Sudoku too.

Quell is another of my favorites. Its a puzzle type game, those are my favorites. 
Here are both Quell 1 and the followup, which I also love. 
 

I also like the hidden object ones like this one:


There is a free version of that one too, but I somehow can't find it on link maker right now.

I won't be much help with productivity apps, as I pretty much play on my Fire 

I do use the Overdrive app for those library books that are only there in epub.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm still holding out for the 2nd gen Fire so I don't have one yet but I will probably end up with a duplication of some of the apps on my smart phone. This is what I will probably start with...

Words with Friends is about the only game I really play.
Facebook
Tapatalk - for Kindleboards
Ebay
My banks and credit card companies.
Amazon 
Audubon Birds Guide
Fandango
Email
Goodreads
Groupon
Mahjong
The Weather Channel
TV Guide
Urbanspoon
You Tube
Netflix


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Jelly Defense:


Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been hopelessly addicted to Draw Something.  I'm poorly cobbling together dozens of pictures a day (and when I say poorly, I mean it) and haven't played much else in the last few weeks.


----------

